# MF 1020 Voltage Regulator



## Coreyrocknroll (Nov 19, 2009)

Does anyone know of an after market regulator for a MF 1020? The Massey part number is 3435175M1 or a 72104327. This regulator is about $200 from Massey and I am looking for a cheaper alternative. This one has 6 wires, 2 wires to the alt., 2 to the switch, 1 to ground and 1 to the charge indication lamp. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Coreyrocknroll (Nov 19, 2009)

FYI I found an after market regulator (half price) from Arrowhead EP - (electrical products). I spoke with Guy, he was very helpful and knowledgeable. (Arrowhead does not sell to end users so you will have to go through one of their distributors like Unger.) Thanks


----------

